# Fish Finder and Handheld GPS



## SeanJB (Apr 14, 2005)

I have between $300 and $400 to spend on a Fish Finder and GPS. I do not want a combo set-up for my boat. Iwould prefer two seperate units. Are there any Fish Finders that you can hook up a Portable GPS device to? If not any suggestions on Makes and Models for either? I had an Eagle but it finally died so now I want to replace it but I also want a Portable GPS for when I travel. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

.....What you will need is a NEMA friendly GPS and SONAR unit....So many out there at different prices...Go to Cabelas or to the Fishing show at Birch Run this weekend...they might have some units to look at...But mainly you gotta look around at the different units to keep within your budget..You got plenty of time to decide what to buy..Some guys will tell you this and that but I doubt they have experience with but a handful...if that...Personally I have a Garmin 45 GPS tied to a Si-Tex ProfishII and a Hummingbird Wide all on one Salmon boat...these are 7 years old now but work real fine for me...If I talk to a fisherman docked next to me he'll have something different and many times happy with what he has....So I guess I'll go back to what I have said...Some guys will tell you this and that about what has worked for them...The only question is can you stay within budget?? and remember these units keep changing..and some of the newer units have too many bells and whistles for my blood heck I'm not going to traverse the world....see ya on the waters


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I think you will like what you find in the Garmin line of finders. Some model (monochrome display) can be had for right around 200 dollars. They have good features and easy use for the money.
I have used a Garmin for many years and love it.

Magellan makes a nice GPS imo. The Explorist 100 is under 100 dollars. Looks like a good base model unit.

Contact the fishdog guys (sponsors on this site) I think they will be able to get you some good deals on the electronics.

Good luck out there!


----------

